# Foros Acerca del Foro Novedades, Sorteos, Concursos y Misceláneos  Sigue a AgroFórum.pe en LinkedIn

## Bruno Cillóniz

Conscientes de la importancia que tienen hoy en día las redes sociales en nuestras vidas, AgroFórum ahora también está en Linked In, la red social de profesionales y negocios más importante del mundo. ¡Síguenos!  :Wink:    *Síguenos en LinkedIn*   Temas similares: Artículo: EE.UU.: Producción de cítricos en Florida sigue disminuyendo Artículo: Perú sigue trabajando en el posicionamiento de la lúcuma Grupo "Sector Agrario del Perú" en LinkedIn El censo agropecuario sigue en Stand By Sigue la tala

----------

